# Smelly farts and soft muscous poop



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

For the past few days Rubys poops have been fairly soft and mucousy. Her farts stink real bad too, like clear a room stink. I went to look at glasses today and the owner let me bring her inside the shop, and then Ruby farted - SO EMBARASSING! The lady had to walk away cause it smelled so bad so I apologized and left the store haha. Iv been feeding her chicken backs, and today for breakfast and dinner I gave her turkey necks since it started in hopes of it helping but shes still really gassy too. She has not pooped today yet, but im sure by tomorrow morning she will and hopefully the bone should have done its job. She was fine until I gave her benadryl. I thought she had a little hive outbreak (still not sure if thats was it was or not) she just had a few bumps on her side that looked like hives so I didnt want to risk a huge explosion of them and gave her a benadryl tablet, however the only way she will take benadryl is if I put it in one of those "greenie pill pockets''. Im sure thats what upset her stomach, but she didnt even get a whole one, I just lightly coat the pill with the greenie to mask the pill, but since then her stomach had been upset. Any advice? I can't fast her because she would get crazy hunger pukes, we've only been on raw since August.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Smaller amounts for a while... but offer smaller amounts more frequently if you think she will get the hunger pukes. Keep her on bland and bony things like you're doing...and just wait it out. Her gut will get straightened out! Amazing what a little bone can do...


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I know if my dog gets any carbs she will clear a room. AKA treats or things she finds on the floor... if she eats it, she will stink.

As for the bumps, my dog used to get them on her stomach during the summer from swimming... like a rash with some bumps. We would spray with colloidal silver and it would go away.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ya the bumps are still on her side, I dont know what it could possibly be from, but I know it cant be hives cause its not spreading. What would the colloidal silver do to them? How does it make bumps go away, Iv never used colloidal silver so I dont know what it does


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

has she had anything other than chicken backs and turkey necks?

if that's the case, maybe cut back a little on the bone and add in some boneless....make sure she's not being overfed, too....

how much does she weigh?

i love that face..

oh. and i don't know about other pugs, but mine farts. not as bad as before, but he farts.

maybe stop the 'greenie' pockets and anything that isn't related to pmr....especially during transition,


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I just gave her a greenie pocket once, just for the one dose of benadryl on friday, and it was like 1/4 of a greenie, just enough to coat the pill so she would eat it... I didnt give more then that because the bumps that I thought were hives didnt go away so I stopped the benadryl. Ruby does sometimes fart, but its been like room clearing stinky. Iv been feeding her half an ounce less than her usual meals just to keep her from pooping like crazy. This morning she had a really big poop, but then her second poop of the day was back to normal, I guess the bone finally kicked in. She has that slightly musky doggy smell today, which Im guessing is the rest of her detox from the greenie I gave her. The bumps are bugging me though, its just two little bumps on her side by her rib cage, I tried wetting the area with water in case it was a contact thing where her skin was just irritated, but no such luck. The bumps have been there since last thursday. Can dogs get ingrown hairs?

Since her second is back to normal today, I gave her 3.25 oz of boneless pork. She usually gets 4 oz. per meal so I cut it down as much as I can without her having hunger pukes tomorrow.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

how are the bumps today? are they hard? or moveable like little fatty lipomas that dogs get?

and i would guess they can get ingrown hairs.....they certainly have enough hair 

i wonder if she's getting too much bone?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry, my interet was down yesterday. Today, the bumps are gone  they werent moveable, they literally looked like little pink bumps on the flesh, kind of like hives. They didnt bother her at all, and nothing else was affected. The only other symptom she showed with the bumps was soft mucousy smelly poop, bigger poops than normal. The poop is getting better too, still a bit bigger then normal, but no more mucous, still a bit soft in some places. She still has a musky smell for the past 3 days, but Im guessing thats a delayed ''detox'' from the one green pill pocket she was given. 

She is not getting too much bone anymore, she got all bone is meals for 4 meals in a row last week, but then I switched it to bone in every other meal, and now for the past 3 meals she has gotten bone-out again. This morning she had bone-out pork for breakfast. 

She seems totally fine now. I still dont know what the little bumps were from, could have just been ingrown hairs, or maybe just a slight irritation to something? I know it couldnt have been hives because the benadryl didnt take them away. 

Now I just have to wait for her detox to finish, when feeding anything other than raw (like the time she accidently got into the cats kibble) she usually stinks musky for about 3-4 days while her body gets rid of it again and then she smells fine.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my dogs showed all kinds of symptoms of things that made no sense for the first six months and continued in a mild way for a year.

even now, bubba's breath will smell occasionally and i finally figured out that he would get something stuck in his teeth....so now when that happens, i give him a beef rib so he can work it out....or it works out on its own.

and, in the beginning, both dogs smelled like chicken and not fresh chicken....and their fur wasn't right....and then voila! it all came together and they were real raw dogs 

pugs and their teeth. 

glad she is better...


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Was she on any flea topicals or heartworm? I knwo I have several friends who used a new flea topical this year and their dogs broke out in bumps that lasted several day and needed anti inflammatories. his 5 different people all with different breeds. I will have to think of that name of it as we don't use topicals.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Well I gave revolution at the beginning of october, so it was almost a month later that this happened. She has her last dose of revolution in November, but Im thinking if I should give it to her or not... her poop was a bit mucousy again today >.< I dont know what to do! No bumps though. I dont know where this mucous is coming from though, so frustrating!


----------

